# Need input on new aluminum boat



## Uptonongood (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm selling my 17ft fiberglass boat and plan to replace it with a 15ft aluminum.  Years ago I had a Fisher Marine boat that was a great craft for fishing smaller inland waters on the Georgia coast.  I haven't found Fisher Marine on the internet so I assume they are no longer in business.  

I need recommendations on best brand of welded boats available today.  I plan to put a 15 hp on it and maybe a bow mounted trolling motor.

Suggestions?


----------



## flattop (Feb 24, 2017)

G3 makes a great aluminum boat.


----------



## GA Carpkiller (Feb 24, 2017)

*G3*

I second the comment on G3 and their warranty is outstanding.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 24, 2017)

G3 will definitely be getting a look.  Thank you.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 24, 2017)

G3, Express, SeaArk, are a few options to look at.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 25, 2017)

Most of the game wardens down here in south Ga have Duracraft. I have an Alumacraft and it's great.


----------



## Buckhead (Mar 13, 2017)

War Eagle boats


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a Tracker that has held up well in the Saltwater. G3 is a very good boat to.


----------



## mattech (Mar 14, 2017)

Lowe makes a good boat also.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 22, 2017)

I would buy most anything but Alumacraft, their warranty isn't worth the paper its written on...


----------



## Fadec (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't own one or have an affiliation with them but War Eagle boats seem to have great reviews and are highly recommended


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 7, 2017)

In all honesty, if I were in your shoes, I would price the cost of a "custom built" aluminum boat, by a qualified builder, in your area. That way you can have it built, and set up the way you want it, for your needs.

The hull thickness is usually 1/8" or 3/16", and built to last a lifetime!  

We are lucky in my area to have several quality builders!


----------



## JohnK (May 4, 2017)

I only buy used boats so I have to take what I can find a deal on. They all have lasted good enough for my purposes. Don't sacrifice hp to get what someone says is a better aluminum boat. Too small motors ruin a boat experience for me.


----------

